# 12 Hours of Sebring



## robmwallace (Oct 6, 2008)

just curious if anyone on here is going to the 12 Hours of Sebring and parking in the BMWCCA corral? I'm going down on friday 3/19-3/20 and would love to meet up with some fellow 'festers down there!


----------



## Fiziks (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll be going. Not sure if I wanna do the road trip down or fly down however.


----------



## DONROD (Sep 23, 2006)

I will be there on Thursday afternoon, i have an Rv spot on turn 2, with my dad and a bunch of bmw fans, my 540it and I will be ready to party so anyone from the fest feel free to come and have a drink with us, you wont be able to miss the touring not many of them there.


----------



## robmwallace (Oct 6, 2008)

yea i just saw a e39 touring the other day in jax beach, haven't seen too many since i moved down here. i'll definetly look for you guys on turn 2! i hope the e92 makes a good showing this year.


----------



## DONROD (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya i have the silver one, with 18" beyerns, and the sweet lip on it, I love the touring, ya man come on down, we will be there. nice Sedan by the way looks sweet


----------



## robmwallace (Oct 6, 2008)

yea your car does look nice! thanks for the compliment. i got a two day pass for friday and saturday, this will be my first time at sebring. i just went to the 24 hours of daytona and watched the dinan powered prototype lose to and unecessary trip to the garage! it's definetly going to be a fun weekend


----------



## DONROD (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya i used to do the rolex 24, but not as cool as sebring, you will love it, better cars, and a great time, we will be there for 4 days. So bring on the party,


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

robmwallace said:


> just curious if anyone on here is going to the 12 Hours of Sebring and parking in the BMWCCA corral? I'm going down on friday 3/19-3/20 and would love to meet up with some fellow 'festers down there!


Where is the BMW Corral located on the track map? What gate should I be looking at for easy entry?


----------



## JIMMER 530 (Aug 5, 2007)

BMW Corral is located on turn 17


----------

